
SolveSpace – Parametric 2d/3d CAD - jakobdabo
http://solvespace.com/index.pl
======
leeoniya
just FYI, 2.0 is pretty outdated. most active development happens in a fork
[1] with regular dev builds.

[1]
[https://github.com/whitequark/solvespace](https://github.com/whitequark/solvespace)

------
iamleppert
I really wish someone would come up with a really nice web-based parametric
modeler, that has javascript as its primary language.

Imagine being able to use npm to share and install parametric parts as easy
as:

var Bracket = require('some-bracket');

var L = new Bracket({ ... });

~~~
codybits
I've been using OpenJSCAD (demo at
[http://openjscad.org/](http://openjscad.org/)) for small parts and really
like it. With some work it could probably do what you describe but as far as I
can tell no one is using it that way.

It would be cool if there was an ecosystem of OpenJSCAD parts that you could
import as javascript modules.

~~~
jononor
Yeah, one should be able to import a part through a URL, and parametrize it
ones own system.

~~~
mmcwilliams
I built the URL part out into a little side project. It uses OpenJSCAD but
only the OpenSCAD interpreter so it can render the STL for you on the server.

[https://hipcad.com](https://hipcad.com)

------
a1k0n
How does this compare to OpenSCAD?

~~~
eggy
If you are referring to SolveSpace, OpenSCAD is text-based, and you build your
geometry programmatically.

SolveSpace has a CAD viewer interface, and you draw and constrain your
geometry. I use FreeCAD as an alternative to AutoCAD (Inventor, Fusion360),
but I have used SolveSpace for a small project where I wanted to animate the
linkage for a client. The same could have been done in Fusion360 too. It was
for fun.

The latest FreeCAD has greatly improved animation capabilities for renderings.

You can use SolveSpace's constraint solver in your own project, since I
believe, it is separate from the viewer code. It is a very nice piece of work
by one individual. I follow it once or twice a year to see if people are going
to add much more to it.

------
frik
How does it compare to FreeCAD?

